# New pacman frog!!!



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so this is my new pacman i got he is about the size of a baseball currently. The red coloration in him is very rare and took me about 4 months to find one that red the pictures dull down his color a bit tho. also is a link to a youtube video i made just showing his color off a little bit. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLD03f14p6U

let me know what you guys think thanks.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

He is very pretty!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Brings back memories... mine died like 7 months ago 
Thats def a high red though, sweet find.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice find! Pacman frogs are awesome. Been thinking about getting one myself, just need to get the right size tank.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

just wait i got some new pictures of him that actually show his red. And a right sized tank for them really isn't that big they hardley ever move especially as they grow but they def. need more than a ten gallon which is what a lot of places recommend for them its simply just too narrow. Ive got my 3 guys in 75 gallon devided but im thinking about possibly putting them into a 125 then i could possibly have one more.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kewl Frog!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

these are new pictures that actually show his color!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Wow! That is beautiful frog Hmmm.... If ever get the room......I'll get some.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude if you can breed them and maintain the red color, Ill definitely buy one!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> Dude if you can breed them and maintain the red color, Ill definitely buy one!!!


yeah its def my goal i want to try him with my green or albino and see how they turn out but those are so young cant sex or breed them yet im going to try and find another red one like this hopefully because i could probably sell them pretty easy it took me 4 months to find one this red.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

first try breeding with the albino, will make for some cool babies!!!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> first try breeding with the albino, will make for some cool babies!!!


yeah it would the thing with my green one is its predominantly light brown with 3 green lines so i think that if i were to breed those two it would probably be red instead of brown for the babies. i also have been looking at an all green baby from a breeder online. i basicaly want to get females of every color and see what combinations i can get out of them from him.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Maybe someday I should get one...Well, I know I will get one in the future cuz they are so darn cute! What do you feed him? I heard earth worms are good for snacks


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Wow! Maybe someday I should get one...Well, I know I will get one in the future cuz they are so darn cute! What do you feed him? I heard earth worms are good for snacks


i dont really ever recommend feeding insects from outside as they can come into contact with pesticides and other chemicals they can also carry parasites and diseases. they really should be started on crickets coated in calcium and vitamin suppliments when they get big enough they will ignore crickets and should eat roaches which is what he eats. And they eat a mouse once a month as a snack. Sadly people feed only mice which is really hard on their digestive system they need time for it to recover they just cant handle all the hair and bones. People also feed them feeder gold fish which is a big no no because they cary so many parasites and are very dirty really feeder goldfish should never be used for anything.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Very cool frog, he's colored almost like red version of the leopard frogs we get around my cabin.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Meh... feeder fish are bred to be fed. I'm not going to pay 3x as much to buy guppies or mosquito fish to feed our snake. It's likely they are just as unhealthy as the feeders. 
We use shiners, though. Not goldies. They are a little too fat for our snake to handle, IMO. He probably could technically eat it, with the unhinging jaws and all that, but it would make me nervous.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah the sad reality is tho that just because something is made or breed to feed animals doesnt neccissarily make it good or healthy for them. and gold fish are as bad as they come its not that they are kept any more crowded or even in worse conditions its their high waste output making their water quality far less than that of other feeders thus giving them a lot more risk of carrying diseases and parasites. snakes also have a lot stronger of a digestive system that can handle all the bones and scales and can even kill a lot of parasites present in the fish. the pacmans just simply arnt built for it. in the wild they primarily eat large insects with the occasional small mamal or bird. when it comes to companys making and breeding food its typicaly not the health of the animal thats on there mind its the $$$ most companys just want to make the cheapest product they can so people will buy it according to price not quality. ive seen bird food companys like l'avian that a 5lbs bag of parrot food is like $4 and at first its like wow what a great deal then when u look at it its like 90% sunflower and other seeds which is horrible a birds diet should be like 1% seed unless its breeding season. even like bird food you buy for bird feeders is 100% seed because they know that nobody will be pay for high quality bird food for wild birds. if you compare birds that eat from feeders to wild ones they are very obese. even things like meal worms which are pretty much intended for reptiles are actually bad for them. not only are they really high in fat and dont offer nearly as much protien as a cricket but i have heard horrer storys of larger ones actually chewing their way out of an animals stomach when they were swallowed hole. ive even seen super womrs chew their way out of a plastic container!!! if you go to reptile shows venders will actually have big signs up at their booths saying why never to feed reptiles mealworms with pictures of animals with holes in their stomachs :/ and yet stores still sell them as food and even petsmart and petco will recomend them to you and companys make food dishes just for mealworms because they know there is money in it. dont get me wrong there are animals that should eat mealworms one in specific is sugar gliders it is a very important and healthy part of their diet. oh an interesting fact tho i just learned this not long ago myself is that snakes dont actually unhinge their jaws it was a myth started by some guy that wrote a book a while back and it just kinda caught on and people believed it. what they do is actually the bottom jaw right in the middle is split and it spreads out to the sides. when they they appear to be rehinging their jaw they are actually just re-aligning that bone.


----------

